# Baby Serra



## cduuuub (Oct 19, 2010)

I have two baby serras, and at first they were both eating just fine. Now I have one that doesn't eat. In the past two days I have seen him eat 1 single blood worm. Do you think its just being a picky eater or what? what do you think I should do? He also isn't swimming normally. kind of spastic really.

Also Tank condition are all where they should be and stable. Temp is 79f 80f


----------



## Piranha-Freak101 (Dec 8, 2010)

its normal they dot eat 24/7


----------



## cduuuub (Oct 19, 2010)

I'm not dumping food in there 24/7? I feed 2 times a day, maaaybe 3 if I'm bored.


----------



## Piranha-Freak101 (Dec 8, 2010)

nahha let em be , are they in seperate tanks?


----------



## cduuuub (Oct 19, 2010)

40 divided


----------



## e46markus (Dec 9, 2010)

Is he flicking (flashing) himself off of anything in the tank? If so i had the same problem with my elong last week. Could be an external, maybe even internal parasite. It was recommended for me to use Prazi Pro...not sure if the same product would work for internal parasites though if thats the case. I'm sure someone else will ring in.


----------



## cduuuub (Oct 19, 2010)

nah hes not doing any of that. I skipped a feeding last night, and woke up a little late so i skipped this morning as well.

Hes been swimming fine since I made the post, might have just been me idk. But I came home on lunch break and feed them and they both eat very well. so I am not really to concerned any more.

I'll teach that little s.o.b. not to eat.


----------

